# March Challenge: "Take Me out of Pity"



## Chesters Daughter

The prompt for this month's challenge, as chosen by astroannie is: *Take Me out of Pity*

You are free to interpret the prompt in any way you wish, though of course, site rules apply. If you are unsure of the challenge rules please read the 'stickies' at the top of the board.

We are continuing to allow optional anonymity this month. You may post your entries yourself, or, if you'd like to remain anonymous, you may PM your entry to me, *Chester's Daughter.* If you are posting anonymously, please indicate in your PM which board, public or workshop, you desire your entry posted on.

Kindly make sure your entry is properly formatted and error free before you submit. You have a *ten minute grace period* to edit your piece, but anything edited after that will likely see your entry excluded from the challenge. 

As usual, if you'd wish to protect your first rights, post your entry in the *workshop thread,* *and post a link to it in this thread. Failure to do so runs the risk of your entry being disqualified.

Do not post comments in this thread. Any discussion related to the challenge can take place in the Bards' Bistro.

Now that the 'like" function is again blessing us with its presence, we respectfully request that you refrain from using it until this thread has been closed and the poll has been opened.

This challenge will close on the 15th of March at 7pm EST.*


----------



## Firemajic

*Poison Butterflies*

*I used to love butterflies
beguiled by these fragile things
the splendor and the wonder
of their gentle wings

Once I touched a butterfly
enchanted by it's wings
and badly I was wounded
by this fragile thing

I was blinded by the beauty
but under fragile wings
hides a secret poison
in these deadly things

Seduced by the magic
 lifted on passionate wings
but quickly I felt the pain
of it's poisonous sting

Butterflies are not beautiful
they don't have gentle wings
painful wounds inflicted
by these deceiving things

Today I captured a butterfly
and I destroyed it's wings
and I felt no pity
for this dying thing






*


----------



## midnightpoet

http://www.writingforums.com/thread...of-Pity-quot?p=1835536&viewfull=1#post1835536


----------



## JustRob

*8 Across (5 letters)*

"Take me out of pity
and put me back before,
then there'll be nothing left of me
and I will be no more."

I just can't do this crossword,
The clues are far too tough,
I think I may just give it up,
I've really had enough.

But wait, if "me" is "I" I think
that I can work it out,
Take out the "i" (One can see why)
and turn the "me" about.

The letters that are left now
spell out a word it's true,
The word of course is "empty"
which leaves me feeling blue.


----------



## aj47

Take Me Out of Pity


----------



## J.J. Maxx

An Unwanted Burden

The blade was swift, the cuts exact
A life removed of innocence.
My youth destroyed but left intact
And left to live this cruel dispense.

To be alone with scars as kin
To walk ashamed for who would stand
The wretched soul accursed by sin
In shifting towns with Christian hands.

They pray for me, the pious few
Contrite in deed and slow in mind
The breath of fools to hide taboo
And keep the wicked few confined.

But girls grow up, scars and all
And learn to see beyond the stains
So soon I'll go to buildings tall
Away from pity, break the chains.


----------



## Theglasshouse

Stained Glass Window

  I can picture what is an image, 
  But I cannot make sense of them,
  Its mystery is felt by the mind.
  For an illusion is felt real.
  But its meaning is lost quickly as if a treasure,
  Mercy is like having a church for one’s prayers,
  Yet you need not believe or apply to one.
  Those times I made meaning for what I wished for, 
  The mind is a mirror. 
  For where ugliness exists there is beauty existing.
  The tapestry of life is similar to a butterfly’s wings
  Outstretched flying on a field,
  I see a colored wing like stained glass windows.

  We may believe in the meaning. We may disagree.
  For all reasons I even hold the ice to be a wall. 
  To be a window of some sorts, is to imagine the stained glass windows 
  It does not ask for your pity, or not need it. But it calms the mind just looking at it.


----------



## Phil Istine

[url]http://www.writingforums.com/threads/155151-March-Challenge-quot-Take-Me-out-of-Pity-quot?p=1838007&viewfull=1#post1838007
[/URL]


----------



## Nellie

http://www.writingforums.com/thread...of-Pity-quot?p=1838009&viewfull=1#post1838009


----------



## rcallaci

*You Dare to Pity ME*

I need no pity from jackals and fools
or those sanctimonious charlatans
who shed crocodile tears-
the stink of their false piety and deceit
is sickening~

Let me suffer alone-

for this hell that I create is mine
and mine alone to wander about
in solitude and contemplation
where I can wallow in my sins
and take comfort in my despair-
without a cacophony of voices
to drown out my pain~

it is I who will take me out of pity
and build upon a city of my own choosing
never again to follow  those false prophets
whose dreams are but nightmares disguised~

It is I who pity You…


----------



## TKent

Take Me Out of Pity


----------



## Thaumiel

Bipolar Love


----------



## Chesters Daughter

*Making Lemonade*

Over three long years
I vied for a prize
that in the end failed
to materialize.

Life as I knew it
will never resume
I'm stuck in Gram's body
sans her being exhumed.

Pale wrinkleless skin
belies woes deep inside
there's no renovating
what should have died

but pompous fools tried
_led by a blind surgeon
they neglected to guide

_with scalpels, staples 
and radioactive scans
that left me uncured
but with glowing hands_
a swell inclusion
to our blackout plan

_added to the mix
are creaky joints
that squeal and pop
to make their point_
pinched tin man's can
aids to anoint

_and lungs too crippled
to fully inflate
whose battle for O2
will never abate_
handy inhalers
momentarily sate

_flesh so far older 
than its numbered years
has since forgotten
how to produce tears_
save for one or two
after abundant beers

_but that's really okay_
two drops thrice a day

_we prefer dry eyes
in this stilted house
the fire's burned out
it's pointless to douse

no need to summon
trusty EMS
their efforts are fruitless
and prove paltry at best

let this body decay
slowly day by day
for I've found a way
to keep pathos at bay



faulty flesh can't corrupt
my vigilant mind
where I'm happy and healthy
and still twenty-nine.


----------



## bazz cargo

*Sad but True.
*
I can't dance,
I can't sing,
I can prance.
I can sting.

I have no useful social graces,
My gait is odd. My teeth have spaces.
I'm going bald. My eyesights knackered.
All day long I'm cream crackered.

I have no money. I have no life.
All I do is fight with the wife.
What the hell anyone would find in me,
worth risking their life and liberty?


----------



## Fats Velvet

self pity

Take me out of pity.

I can’t.  You won’t move.  Sorry.

Thanks for trying.

You’re welcome (and screwed...)


----------



## Gargh

*
**How's your luck?
*​


----------



## Erik Fantasia

Take me out of pity, or shall shatter under its weight
Broken into a million pieces foe you to take
Wherever you may

Take me out of pity, that forsaken place
A house painted red by the blood from my fresh cuts
Where the sun does not set

I'm sick of this moon
It's only a cratered rock
Like my heart


----------



## Chesters Daughter

This challenge is now closed.


----------

